# My cost to retire to Newfoundland next year has just increased



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

The tax cost to live in Newfoundland,new budget to replace loss dollars from oil

With such a small population I believe this will be the new normal


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

NF has been living well beyond their means for the past 10 years. The recent oil shock would have been a good 'reality check' to get per capita spending back in line, albeit the Libs copped out with primarily revenue grabs instead. Same is true for AB except those NDP a-holes chose to simply have a larger deficit as the primary methodology. Shame on both of these provinces.


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

Taxes (all of them) are just one part of the equation.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Looks like HST up 2% and fuel up 16 cents,such a small population and high 65 plus age group
Will take a few years to get balanced budget 
Next budget will deal with the high govt work force


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

camaro man: As my poor deceased mother used to say: "There's no hope for this place." She was right. I know you're planning on moving back here. Not sure how long you've been gone, or how much actual time you've spent here over the years, but between the LOUSY weather, terrible roads, cost of living, cost to travel ANYWHERE off this island ... I can see no reason why anyone would want to MOVE here. FYI ... they also just introduced a $300 -$900 per capita "cover charge" just to live here, and even increased the fees for a death certificate.... oh, and in their cost-cutting wisdom, they've also reduced the number of play stickers that they pass out to the sick children who have to stay in the Janeway Children's Hospital. On the bright side gov't. paycheques & golden pension plans remain intact....
Me? I'm trying to get up enough nerve to buy a one-way ticket OUTTA HERE!


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

It is hard to leave a place particularly if: 1) it is from a location where getting value from one's home is minimal, 2) friends and family, or lastly 3) one's skills are not in demand elsewhere. The closing of Outports was way more difficult than it first was assumed and would likely be just as hard today (there are many coastal communities that have negative cost-benefit value to society overall. FWIW, I lived in NF for over a year (many years ago) on a corporate transfer and took the time to visit and learn about most parts of the island accessible by car, even Fogo Island. The place just isn't meant to support many people.

Lots easier not to settle there in the first place (or return). But Mr. Camaro obviously has reasons beyond economics, isloation and climate to want to return.

P.S. Offshore oil revenue streams to government coffers and oil jobs have peaked and are on an inevitable decline, aka Alaska (where I lived and worked too). That IS the new reality. In both places, gov't pissed most of it away.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

all good points altared... i'm just living in hopes that the number of 'experts' who saw the oil price drop coming will be about the same as the number who predict it will jump back up just as quickly....


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

jargey3000 said:


> camaro man: As my poor deceased mother used to say: "There's no hope for this place." She was right. I know you're planning on moving back here. Not sure how long you've been gone, or how much actual time you've spent here over the years, but between the LOUSY weather, terrible roads, cost of living, cost to travel ANYWHERE off this island ... I can see no reason why anyone would want to MOVE here. FYI ... they also just introduced a $300 -$900 per capita "cover charge" just to live here, and even increased the fees for a death certificate.... oh, and in their cost-cutting wisdom, they've also reduced the number of play stickers that they pass out to the sick children who have to stay in the Janeway Children's Hospital. On the bright side gov't. paycheques & golden pension plans remain intact....
> Me? I'm trying to get up enough nerve to buy a one-way ticket OUTTA HERE!



Maybe you can drop by for a blueberry pie and lobster fresh from the field and ocean in the back yard

Pic is from behind house,not all bad,check it out
View attachment 9586


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

jargey3000 said:


> all good points altared... i'm just living in hopes that the number of 'experts' who saw the oil price drop coming will be about the same as the number who predict it will jump back up just as quickly....


Experts usually are those that by random chance (50/50?) are correct in hindsight. The same phenomenum will likely apply on the climb back up. The difference I believe this time is I don't believe we will return to the highs of before, except by the compounding of inflation, and the best of the (Canadian) oil fields are long past their prime. IOW, AB, NF and SK may have already had their heyday and resource revenues will unlikely return to previous peaks (global crisis notwithstanding).


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

1980z28 said:


> Maybe you can drop by for a blueberry pie and lobster fresh from the field and ocean in the back yard
> 
> Pic is from behind house,not all bad,check it out
> View attachment 9586


Be careful what you offer. I fully intend to return to NF for a visit in the not too distant future.....within 5 years.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

AltaRed said:


> Be careful what you offer. I fully intend to return to NF for a visit in the not too distant future.....within 5 years.


Lots of room,house is getting shingles as of today,will fly home in a couple of weeks to finalize some finishing touches 

Getting very excited for the time to retire also anxiety, as it gets closer


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

1980z28 said:


> Maybe you can drop by for a blueberry pie and lobster fresh from the field and ocean in the back yard
> 
> Pic is from behind house,not all bad,check it out
> View attachment 9586



Looks beautiful. So, the cost will be a bit more, but I am guessing that your finances are not so finely tuned that it will hurt much. I would regard it as a privilege to live in a place like that. Many more people would probably like to live in such a place, but the reality is they must stay close to where the jobs are. Those locales are not necessarily the most uplifting places to live. 

Enjoy it.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

AltaRed said:


> It is hard to leave a place particularly if: 1) it is from a location where getting value from one's home is minimal, 2) friends and family, or lastly 3) one's skills are not in demand elsewhere ...


All good points ... though with the OP saying the NF move is for retirement, I'm not sure #3 matters in this case.


Cheers


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Mukhang pera said:


> Looks beautiful. So, the cost will be a bit more, but I am guessing that your finances are not so finely tuned that it will hurt much. I would regard it as a privilege to live in a place like that. Many more people would probably like to live in such a place, but the reality is they must stay close to where the jobs are. Those locales are not necessarily the most uplifting places to live.
> 
> Enjoy it.


it is my home of my youth,will be nice to finish there,funny thing I have a family plot for 26 more persons to fill,,,hoping I will be the last one in

The most I am looking forward to is cutting firewood,fishing,hunting and crops all outside,as I really like outside running and hiking,this place of Newfoundland is perfect for this type of sport

Can go for a ride in the car
View attachment 9610


----------



## Ben1491 (Jan 13, 2012)

1980z28 said:


> Lots of room,house is getting shingles as of today,will fly home in a couple of weeks to finalize some finishing touches
> 
> Getting very excited for the time to retire also anxiety, as it gets closer


Beautiful place you got there ! May be you should consider a BB as a side business. Give us CMF members a little discount 

Seriously, first thing I consider when I retire is the health care facilities. You are still young and healthy right now. But, one of these days you may need them ....


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Eclectic12 said:


> All good points ... though with the OP saying the NF move is for retirement, I'm not sure #3 matters in this case.
> 
> 
> Cheers


Work as a mechanic for 38 years with a 310t and a 310s,,,lots of work in this trade,even at 56 years old

retire with with a couple of $ plus, so cash for retirement is ok,plus will sell house I am in now,house in Newfoundland paid for


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Ben1491 said:


> Beautiful place you got there ! May be you should consider a BB as a side business. Give us CMF members a little discount
> 
> Seriously, first thing I consider when I retire is the health care facilities. You are still young and healthy right now. But, one of these days you may need them ....


Going to live until 100


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

1980z28 said:


> Maybe you can drop by for a blueberry pie and lobster fresh from the field and ocean in the back yard
> 
> Pic is from behind house,not all bad,check it out
> View attachment 9586


Looks like Middle Cove,maybe?
No, it's not ALL bad. I find the generally poor weather & the long, wet winters, & no Spring the worst ...


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

When I get there I will PM you and we could go to George St for a beer,wife is from Signal Hill ,parents live in the battery


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

jargey3000 said:


> Looks like Middle Cove,maybe?
> No, it's not ALL bad. I find the generally poor weather & the long, wet winters, & no Spring the worst ...


But the summers are nice (when we get one).


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

One must have many activities for all seasons,ATV,SLED,BOATING ,even if it means a vacation to a warm dry place,,maybe some VINYL 2 channel stereo
View attachment 9618


----------



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

How about rock climbing? Your beach sure doesn't look like a 'walk-on beach'. You must be able to see the Irish Coast from up there.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

FrugalTrader said:


> But the summers are nice (when we get one).


Nice.... but waaaay too short when we DO get one is right!


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

1980z28 said:


> The most I am looking forward to is cutting firewood,fishing,hunting and crops all outside,as I really like outside running and hiking,this place of Newfoundland is perfect for this type of sport
> 
> Can go for a ride in the car
> View attachment 9610


I am with you on cutting firewood. One of the joys of country living!








Come to think of it, all the other things you mention keep us where we are, on the road less traveled.

The Camaro looks nice, but our roads here would eat it up in no time.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

steve41 said:


> How about rock climbing? Your beach sure doesn't look like a 'walk-on beach'. You must be able to see the Irish Coast from up there.


I guest you are correct if planet was flat


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Mukhang pera said:


> I am with you on cutting firewood. One of the joys of country living!
> View attachment 9634
> 
> 
> ...


Full roller 355 engine with gear drive,2800 lbs,373 gears,tire are replace every years,,,average yearly mileage is 500,,,only rear tires,front tires last 5 years

0 to 60 4.2 sec on 8 inch slicks


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

A keeper, for sure!


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Mukhang pera said:


> A keeper, for sure!


I am hoping to build a 69 C10 4X4 big block 4 speed with 33 inch tires


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

1980z28 said:


> I am hoping to build a 69 C10 4X4 big block 4 speed with 33 inch tires


Then I'll hope it will be there, if I invite myself out there for blueberry pie and lobster! Sounds like you have much to look forward to. I dare say you have worked for it.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Mukhang pera said:


> Then I'll hope it will be there, if I invite myself out there for blueberry pie and lobster! Sounds like you have much to look forward to. I dare say you have worked for it.


As a teenager I remember my 1969 firebird big block 400 ripping around with the young opposite sex ,gas at 20 cents a liter,drive in movies,long hair,funny no seat belts,did not have to lock doors,always drove 8 cyl cars,never had a 4 or 6 cyl..a co worker has 2 Teslas,that are quick


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

I'm old enuff the recall those days. The words "fuel economy" were heard of. Gas was so cheap no one ever asked about the price or asked about mileage. The order of the day was to buy the biggest engine you could afford. Filling the common 21-imperial-gallon tanks with "the Extra" or "Super" or whatever, did not cost enuff to be worthy of notice. Of course, if short of cash, one could always ask for a couple of bucks worth, which would move the gauge needle up noticeably.

The other thing about those days is that all gas stations were "full serve". They always checked oil, fluids, washed windows, would often check tire pressure (and always if asked) etc. As for oil, that's one thing that seems to have changed. I seem to recall that, even with fairly regular oil changes, those big old V8s - like my Olds "Super Rocket" 455 4bbl - would take a quart of oil (at a cost of about 25 cents) not all that infrequently. The new ones seem to be pretty stingy with oil.


----------



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

Let's see..... muscle cars, CO2 emmisions, Global Warming, sea level rise..... soon you will have a walk-on beach.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Mukhang pera said:


> I'm old enuff the recall those days. The words "fuel economy" were heard of. Gas was so cheap no one ever asked about the price or asked about mileage. The order of the day was to buy the biggest engine you could afford. Filling the common 21-imperial-gallon tanks with "the Extra" or "Super" or whatever, did not cost enuff to be worthy of notice. Of course, if short of cash, one could always ask for a couple of bucks worth, which would move the gauge needle up noticeably.
> 
> The other thing about those days is that all gas stations were "full serve". They always checked oil, fluids, washed windows, would often check tire pressure (and always if asked) etc. As for oil, that's one thing that seems to have changed. I seem to recall that, even with fairly regular oil changes, those big old V8s - like my Olds "Super Rocket" 455 4bbl - would take a quart of oil (at a cost of about 25 cents) not all that infrequently. The new ones seem to be pretty stingy with oil.


I did own a 72 olds cutlass 455 with no posi so you could spin the tire for ever,I work as a mechanic at a gas station,so gas was cheap,when removing someones gas tank we would share the gas as we had no where to store it,I can tell a lot of tails, from the old days

I can remember when credit card where in use with paper copy's in the winter and your pen would freeze,some persons would flatten the numbers on there credit card so it did not show on paper copy ,,,we had to pay out of our pockets for that,you did learn quick


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

steve41 said:


> Let's see..... muscle cars, CO2 emmisions, Global Warming, sea level rise..... soon you will have a walk-on beach.


I also have a water wheel for hydro storage on property as in the picture the water fall you see in the river beside the house,,,,


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

We are going there end of June until end of August ,cod fishing two new windows and rip out the old bathtub and do a new jacuzzi and tile job.Got three gallons of bakeapples on order and hope I can stick around to eat most of them lol.Whoever suggested to start a B & B and CHARGE our friends here on CMF obviously don't know Newfies very well ,having great friends and family is one of the best parts of being there.OK now I am starving for some great sea food .


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

steve41 said:


> Let's see..... muscle cars, CO2 emmisions, Global Warming, sea level rise..... soon you will have a walk-on beach.


One has to wonder, which is worse, muscle cars or humankind's lack of will to control its own reproduction. Back in my free-wheeling muscle car days, world population was about 3 billion. Even then, too many, for sure. Now, heading to 8 billion. So now we drive cars that pollute less. Yippee. There are millions more of them on the road. And then there are all the other sources of CO2 (and worse) emissions that go along with people, cities, etc. More people, more of it. And more demands on diminishing resources. 

If 1980z28 wants to drive around a bit in Newfoundland in his Camaro, I won't begrudge him. That was not the proximate cause of the denouement of the east coast cod fishery, for example. And, who knows, maybe those bigger oceans coming soon to a shoreline near you might equal expanded marine habitat. So if sea level rise means there will be winners and losers, it might be fish winners, people losers. Not an unfair result.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

you know.... despite all the complaints i have about this place... there is still a little _je ne sais quoi_ about the place & its people that intrigues me... and i've lived here for all my 63 years...
Just the latest case in point: i was at the local A&W the other day... the usual group of ol' geezers in the corner... discussing the news of the day etc. One of 'em called over an East-Indian man who was obviously part of the regular group: "Come over & sit down Praful, my son. Ya know - you're gettin' whiter-lookin' every day, b'y." No offence meant. None taken. too bad we all can't get along like that...


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Well said,I will see you soon


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

The challenge to retirement to the Maritime provinces is demographics. New Brunswick is in the thick of it as is Newfoundland. Aging population, fewer jobs, and rising health care costs due to the aging population/increased lifespan translates into less provincial revenue and more expense. 

The other maritime provinces are right behind on the same curve. Bottom line is that tax-direct and indirect- will continue to increase and the level of services, all services, will decline.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

You are correct

Newfoundland with a pop of 1/2 million ,,,is to pay to correct the debt of the last years

I am to retire soon,now less than a year

When I left in 78 at 18 and will return in 2017

There is a lot of persons in my age group going home to there home prov. 

Where we will be a drain on the province ,,because of our age

I did spend ?00k in the last 8 years in newfoundland

I believe that all of us old persons returning home to retire will add to the tax base,as we will only spend

I will spend 110k after july to add to the tax base (hst increase)

I did spent 38 years in ontario working and paid tax,but will spend the money in my home town,I have been giving notice and thanks for spending my cash at local retailers and lawyers,surveyors,construction company's

I am lucky my health is ok at this time,,I guess running every day (5 days a week) and eating root crops will keep my toll on the health system to a minimum,,,,

Long live me,until the cash runs out 100 years of age I hope

The martimes with such a small pop it is not easy


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

good points camaro. I hope you can withstand running in gales of wind, and up hills (eg "Signal")


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

I run trails 7 to 10 km each day

Have lost track the last couple of weeks because of my lost

Having my dog for 13 years,a great GSD he has passed,,I will wait until I go home and get a
COUPLE of GSD as I do Love DOGS

Here is is a pic of MAX 13 years old,,,,not nice to be without my dog,I really miss him
View attachment 9825


I have when I retire 126 acres of land will get a couple of dogs and a litter of cats


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Funny that I also think money is important,I have work hard for a lot of years

Raised a family 

After all of that,,,I have one son left at home

Buy really miss my dog,,so sad for me that no matter how much money I have I can not replace my dog,,,money is not a end to a means

My next dogs because I am older will have to be a blue heeler,I will get at less two or 3,,,smaller dog but still loves outside as I do


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

1980z28 said:


> when I retire 126 acres of land will get a couple of dogs and a litter of cats


Let me know your address, and I'll send you this, parcel pest:


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

1980z28 said:


> Funny that I also think money is important,I have work hard for a lot of years
> 
> Raised a family
> 
> ...


We've always had dogs... all "mutts" (the best breed IMHO!). It is hard when they go to doggie heaven.
People say: "They're like part of the family." Wrong. They ARE part of the family.
Have 2 now, youngest will prob. be with us til I'm 73-74. That'll be it for me. Not fair to the dog after that.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

I did have at one time 3 siberian huskies,would pull my sons in a cart and sled in winter

I have always had dogs


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

1980z28 said:


> Have lost track the last couple of weeks because of my lost
> 
> Having my dog for 13 years,a great GSD he has passed,,I will wait until I go home and get a
> COUPLE of GSD as I do Love DOGS
> ...



Max is such a handsome dog! he doesn't look 13, even though your pic is date stamped a few days ago. With good eyes, hearing, fur, teeth, posture, Max looks about 8 dog years old. You must be glad he was able to keep up the good life to the end.


----------

